# Conditions after the warm spell???



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

How is the melt coming along? Just checking to see if some of the fields are opening up so they can feed. How much snow have you lost in ND? Now for the 100,000 question, How are the birds doing and did we loose many in the last two storms?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We probably lost a few but wow, this melt has been great! Like I stated in another thread, it wasn't this storm that worried me but it is the next one that could hurt so we will just keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

in south eastern minnesota, there is barely any snow left


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

What snow? :evil: We could use another 6 to 8 feet of the stuff. Not at one time be we need a lot.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

according to the weather channel, it looks like some rain is heading into ND, hope it stays warm enough not to snow and you get a good soaker.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well, have you guys gotten any significant rainfall?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

About an 1 1/4" since it started. Snow forecast next.


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

Western part of the state got anywhere from 6 to 10" of snow but here in Bismarck, about an inch or so of rain. They're talking about accumulating snow Monday/Tuesday for this area. Good moisture but we need a whole lot more.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

that's good and better to spread it out over the next couple months if you can be so lucky. we got 4-8 inches of rain down here (in the last 3 days) in Texas, after the first couple inches the rest just runs off, so it does little good to get alot at one time down here, except it does help fill the reserviors, some of which are 12-14 feet below normal. now that is a drought! good luck and hope it keeps coming for you guys.


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

Lake Sakakawea (which is I believe the 4th or 5th largest man-made reservoir) is down 40 ft. from normal. Boat access to the lake is getting very sketchy. We haven't had decent moisture since 2000 and neither has Montana. Montana (statewide) is very low on moisture also.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We are starting to see some ponding of water which is good because it will keep the pheasants from nesting in the lowlands. Farmers would just as soon plant the low areas because of the priced of corn and beans. We could be getting more snow 5-9 inches so spring is giving way back to winter for the rest of the week. It will probably be wet heavy stuff and I hate to wish because you need to be carefull about what you wish for but we have had enough and need to get ready for planting season especially if we want to put in more corn acres. The Red has as much water as it needs so let's bring back spring! Oh, and golf season.


----------

